#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Πνευματικά Δικαιώματα

## Efpalinos

Πως κατοχυρώνουμε τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε ένα λογότυπο / ονομασία / κλπ. κάποιου μελετητικού γραφείου? 

Ποια η σχετική Νομοθεσία Προστασίας Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων που σχετίζεται με τα κτίρια, το design, τις αρχιτεκτονικές λεπτομέρειες, κλπ. Έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος πρακτικά παραδείγματα, εμπειρίες σε αυτό το θέμα? Τι γίνεται στη πράξη?

----------


## JTB

Προσωπική εμπειρία....
1. Για δέσμευση τίτλου γραφείου : Εγγράφεσαι στο ανάλογο επαγγελματικό επιμελητήριο (εγώ ανήκω στου Πειραιά) και πληρώνεις συνδρομή ετησίως σαν τον μ&$%κα (εντελώς όμως!!!) γιατί τελικά δεν υπάρχει βάση δεδομένων σχετική με τις ονομασίες... Δηλαδή στη δικαιοδοσία Πειραιά το έχω κατοχυρώσει, αλλά αν κάποιος ανοίξει στην Αργυρούπολη για παράδειγμα ή στο Χαϊδάρι (γείτονας) δεν το μαθαίνω ούτε έχει δυνατότητα να το κόψει το επιμελητήριο...

2. Για τη κατοχύρωση του λογότυπου το πράγμα περνά από το υπουργείο Εμπορίου και όταν πήρα να ενημερωθώ γιατί ήθελα να δω αν μπορώ να κατοχυρώσω και το λογότυπό μου, μου είπαν ότι δεν μιλάνε με πολίτες, μόνο με δικηγόρους... Δηλαδή να πληρώσω και δικηγόρο για να κάνει μια διαδικασία που θα έπρεπε να είναι προσβάσιμη σε όλους!

Για design και λεπτομέρειες και τα άλλα που αναφέρεις δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις σε κάποιο μηχανικό ή ιδιώτη να επαναλάβει στο σπίτι του κάτι που βλέπει και του αρέσει... Εχεις κάποιο δίκιο από τη πλευρά σου αλλά είναι τραβηγμένο αν το καλοσκεφτείς... Τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν τάσεις στην αρχιτεκτονική... Θα τρέχαμε όλοι στα δικαστήρια... Γιατί έβαλες τζάμια στα μπαλκόνια; Εγώ είχα βάλει πρώτος πέρσι! Γιατί έβαλες περσίδες ξύλινες στη πρόσοψη; Τις έβαλα εγώ πριν 3 μήνες στο Ψυχικό!!! 

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο....

----------


## sundance

*ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ*

----------


## Efpalinos

Ανέβασα και αυτό *Νόμος 2239, ΦΕΚ.152/1994 Κατοχύρωση Σημάτων, Λογότυπων, κλπ.* Ένας γνωστός κστοχύρωσε το εμπορικό του σήμα για επιχείρηση υπηρεσιών. Απαραίτητος ο δικηγόρος και το συνολικό κόστος του βγήκε κάπου 500 Ευρώ (φιλική τιμή) το οποίο μπορεί πολύ έυκολα να ανέβει ανάλογα τι χρεώνει ο δικηγόρος αλλά και σε πόσες βαθμίδες κατοχυρώνεται το σήμα (παράβολα, παράσταση δίκης, κλπ).

Σχετικές πληροφορίες από την ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου Οικονομίας:
*http://www.gge.gr/4/organ.asp?191*

----------


## sundance

Πάντως για ένα γραφείο μηχανικών το θεωρώ πλεονασμό να κατοχυρώσεις επωνυμία και λογότυπο.

Λίγο δύσκολο να στα κλέψει άλλος, ειδικά στην επαρχία...

----------

